# Minnesota Star Tribune: Banks to the Lakers



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.startribune.com/507/story/496470.html



> The word is that Wolves free agent point guard Marcus Banks is headed for the Los Angeles Lakers. Two years ago, the Boston Celtics and the Lakers made a trade that had Banks going to the Lakers and Gary Payton moving to the Celtics. But Payton failed a physical and the deal was called off. The Lakers have been trying to land Banks ever since, and that is where he is likely to be when the 2006-2007 season starts.




IF its confirmed, I guess this should put the Odom for Roy rumors to rest.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

eh


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Still no perimeter shooting.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> http://www.startribune.com/507/story/496470.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Kurt Rambis put those rumors to rest already?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wait does this mean our MLE is gone?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unique said:


> Wait does this mean our MLE is gone?


 Yes.

And remember all of those bricks that Smush tossed us in the Suns series? Get ready for that, only an entire season. And we're also about to see how overrated his defense is. Now watch us add Darius Miles to form one of the best bricklaying lineups in the league.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

:nonono:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I suppose you could say this is a better use of the MLE than the last 2 years. (Mckie and Divac) I still would have taken Mike James.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Both Marcus Banks and Darius Miles have had the best looking jump shots in their entire careers this past season. Anyone can teach players how to shoot a ball, but you can't teach players to play tough defense night in and night out. The problem with Laker PGs have never been learning to make a jumper, it's locking up the opposing team's PGs. Marcus Banks will add another dimension to the triangle.

<table class="gSGTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr align="right"><td class="gSGRowEven"> .479</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .364</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .778</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven">
</td> <td class="gSGRowEven">
</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 4.7</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.18</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .28</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.10</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 12.0</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I think Marcus Banks is way overrated. Although now with Smush and Banks, we can have a good mix of explosive offense and defense... even though im not sure how great banks' defense is


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i rather get rid of smush and keep vujacic.. is smush's defense even that much better than sasha's?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd take Banks, but we'd be an even worse shooting team from the perimeter.

PG: Marcus Banks...Sasha Vujacic...Aaron McKie
SG: Kobe Bryant...Smush Parker...Von Wafer
SF: Luke Walton
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Cook...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Chris Mihm...Andrew Bynum

As long as we have traded Mihm for something useful, and signed another solid FA...we'd have a pretty good team.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks BH, Hmm this might not be such a bad thing, A rotation of Smush/Banks/Sasha might not be so bad. Good shooting with Sasha and good D with banks and Smush.

Ps. I got my issue of Dime today with Smush as a up n coming player, ( will scan and post later)


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Smush has a better penetration game.

But Sasha has a better outside shot.

I think Def for both are about the same, Sasha is better man to man because he can stick better, Smush plays the passing lanes better. For pass first pg that can't shoot smush is better defender, for score first pg, I like sasha better.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

people are hating on Smush way too hard. He was one of our most exciting players last year and wasn't bad at all until the post-season when it was his first time ever playing in the playoffs let alone starting for the lakers


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well true, i may bee hating on smush too much... but he was very unimpressive in the first round + he was also very inconsistent all season. 

i mean, c'mon, het let the MVP save his energy on defense so he could tear the lakers up on offense.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I DONT WANT TO BELIEVE THIS!!!

please say it aint so


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

hes better than smush parker i know that .


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

but he's goign to get paid like at least 5 times more.. is he 5 times better?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The problem I have with signing Banks is that he is pretty much a rich man's Smush Parker which is not what the team needs. I'll go ahead and predict it now that Banks's defense this year will be average at best and his outside shot won't be anything special.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Didn't Kurt Rambis put those rumors to rest already?


Truth, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't wait to see Marcus Banks in action for the Lakers, if he is indeed going to LA. :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Unique said:


> Thanks BH, Hmm this might not be such a bad thing, A rotation of Smush/Banks/Sasha might not be so bad. Good shooting with Sasha and good D with banks and Smush.
> 
> Ps. I got my issue of Dime today with Smush as a up n coming player, ( will scan and post later)


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Banks is definately better than smush in many ways. Although Banks doesn't have a outside touch, but he is a way better penetrator and HE CAN CREATE HIS OWN SHOT. Other than Kobe and sometimes Odom no one else in this team can do that. All of Smush's points come from spot up or easy dunks. The guys can't hit a decent 18 footer off the dribble. Plus Banks is a much bigger and stronger guard for the West to handle. Banks is everything you want in a guard and his outside shot is not all that bad at 36% comparable to Smush's.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Banks shot 34.9% from the arc for the year and 36.4% for the Twolves versus Smush's 36.6% for the year. Outside shooting won't be a problem as much as ball handling and staying within the offense will be for Banks. Defensively we know what he can do, which is one of the main reasons he's been considered for years, but PGs will still get much of their points if the Lakers' interior D continues to be soft and lacking in shot blockers. Banks isn't so shut down that he can fill a gap all by himself. But he's definitely elite and certainly better than Sasha and Smush when he wasn't trying.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Another season, another Banks to the Lakers rumor...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

What does this mean for Sasha Vujacic?
He did a great job for us, kind of sad to see him become the third option at the PG spot.
Perhaps he'll get some minutes behind Kobe... hopefully


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

After seeing Smush wear that Brazilian jersey, I'm beginning to find some new love for the GRIIIIIIIIIM REAAAAAAAPA!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

, why?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Was Banks the starting PG for the Wolves?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

[sarcasm]How thrilling!!!!!!!!!!!!![/sarcasm]


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="210"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top"> <table class="playerInfoGridPlayerInfoBorders" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="110" valign="top">







</td> <td align="left" valign="top"> * Smush Parker* 
Los Angeles Lakers 
Position: G 
Height: 6-4 Weight: 180 
College : Fordham 
Player file | Team stats
</td> </tr> <tr><td>
</td></tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGSectionTitleStatsPlayerGrid" align="center" valign="top"> *2005-06 Statistics*</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*PPG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> 11.5</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*RPG*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3.3 </td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*APG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.7</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*SPG*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.71</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*BPG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> .20</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*FG%*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> .447</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*FT%*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> .694</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*3P%*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> .366</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*MPG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> 33.8
</td></tr> </tbody></table> 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>
<table class="playerInfoGridPlayerInfoBorders" border="0" cellspacing="0" height="807" width="215"><tbody><tr><td height="110" valign="top">







</td> <td align="left" valign="top"> * Marcus Banks* 
Minnesota Timberwolves 
Position: G 
 Height: 6-2 Weight: 200 
College : Nevada-Las Vegas 
Player file | Team stats
</td> </tr> <tr><td>
</td></tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGSectionTitleStatsPlayerGrid" align="center" valign="top"> *2005-06 Statistics*</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*PPG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> 10.0</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*RPG*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.3 </td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*APG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.8</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*SPG*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> .93</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*BPG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> .19</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*FG%*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> .468</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*FT%*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> .803</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*3P%*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> .349</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*MPG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> 25.8</td></tr></tbody></table>
<!-- Copyright IBM Corporation, 2001-2005 --> <script language="JavaScript1.1">var SA_ID="nbapix;nba";</script> <script language=\"\"JavaScript1.1\"\" type=\"\"text/JavaScript\"\" src="http://stats.surfaid.ihost.com/sacdcv3_nbapix_nba.js"></script> <noscript>//stats.surfaid.ihost.com/crc/images/uc.GIF?3.00&nbapix&nba&noscript* 
</noscript>


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> The problem I have with signing Banks is that he is pretty much a rich man's Smush Parker which is not what the team needs.


That is my thinking as well. I'm not sure why you guys would be interested in him when you have a very similar player in Parker already.



Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Was Banks the starting PG for the Wolves?


Yes. The first 10 or so games he came off the bench, but he played so well and Jaric played so poorly that he moved into the starting lineup.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Unique said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="210"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top"> <table class="playerInfoGridPlayerInfoBorders" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="110" valign="top">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great post


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Stats don't cover defense.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, now that i think of it, it doesnt make sense to get banks... oh well, better than getting someone who isn't going to play, like vlade/mckie


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Smush is a better stealer, but overall I'd say their stats are almost the same. Smush did all of his in 8 more minutes per game though.

Banks as a starter would be an upgrade, a slight one, but an upgrade nonetheless.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hgow come brian34cooks not a moderator anymore?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

dannyM said:


> hgow come brian34cooks not a moderator anymore?


Cause he is lazy coming here? hehe


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

B34C wasn't a mod of this board anyways, he was of like the Dodgers or something...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> B34C wasn't a mod of this board anyways, he was of like the Dodgers or something...


lol actually he was a laker mod (ages ago :wink and i belive it was the Cardnals.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

^I knew that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yes.
> 
> And remember all of those bricks that Smush tossed us in the Suns series? Get ready for that, only an entire season. And we're also about to see how overrated his defense is. Now watch us add Darius Miles to form one of the best bricklaying lineups in the league.



Yeah, I don't get this either........ I might be crazy but I'd rather just run another season with smush than give the full MLE to banks.. The kid is a decent defender, but in the same way as Smush.. One night he looks great.. Then one night the other teams PG lights em up... I just dont get it...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Unique said:


> lol actually he was a laker mod (ages ago :wink and i belive it was the Cardnals.


LoL yea.. I stepped down a couple weeks ago as a mod (of the Cards/Packers).. but yes I was Laker mod a while back..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

do you enjoy the attention we're giving you brian34cook


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why did you step down? Why do mods step down?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

because some of us dont have enough time anymore


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Or the physical and mental stress gets to us. People forget that we are humans too.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This is a question that has been wandering my mind for a while, do moderators get paid?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> This is a question that has been wandering my mind for a while, do moderators get paid?


We should.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

So you don't? I remember reading a mod once say something like "this mod job doesn't pay enough."


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> So you don't? I remember reading a mod once say something like "this mod job doesn't pay enough."


Nope, We dont it to help the site.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Get pay? This site is funded by ads. We should be happy that it's alive.

Respect the mods :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Or the physical and mental stress gets to us. People forget that we are humans too.


I know for a fact that you're a stinking robot punk.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> I know for a fact that you're a stinking robot punk.


 What is it with bitter ex-mods airing all of our dirty laundry?

And Unique, don't jump to conclusions. Some of us may be receiving certain benefits from the job.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ you get the benefit of having a red font for your name


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I mod to get the chicks!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This thread has officially been hi jacked.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

All right. Back to the subject........

Who thinks Banks be helpful to the team?


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

The One said:


> All right. Back to the subject........
> 
> Who thinks Banks be helpful to the team?


On Defense, yes. On Offense, possibly, but probably not.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> I mod to get the chicks!


I dont believe you pm me pics for proof.


jpeg. images do not count


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> All right. Back to the subject........
> 
> Who thinks Banks be helpful to the team?


I think he'll bring in a great help in defense for this team. For one it'll make Smush work harder on his game knowing that he cant be complacent in getting the starting spot because he has a stiffer competition.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

How about a backcourt of Smush and Banks? wahaha
BRICK BRICK BRICK


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> How about a backcourt of Smush and Banks? wahaha
> BRICK BRICK BRICK


Sad but somewhat true, hahaha.

If Banks does sign with us, here's hoping they develop a jumpshot in the offseason :cheers: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

why not KG?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> why not KG?


:gopray:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> why not KG?


KG going would be the start of complete rebuilding for the wolves.
not gonna happen with what you guys could offer

banks will be a great signing for you though, showed some great things late in the season


----------

